# Cockatiel Snuggie



## LINDABO (Mar 27, 2010)

I had bought a littlie snuggie for my older cockatiel that you tie on the inside of the cage. He never went to it.

I have had a new cockatiel since February and noticed that he has changed his sleeping quarters. He used to sleep on the end of his perch but now when I uncover him in the morning he is between his ropes and a large toy. I thought maybe he would like the snuggie. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried one of these. It is made of fleece material.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Is the "snuggie" a tent like "toy"? These are NOT recommended for cockatiels at all. They are meant more for conures (despite what the product is advertising). Cockatiels will only see that area as a nesting place, which could increase aggression in males and cause chronic egg laying in females, which is deadly.
Since you do have males, it isn't a huge deal if you have it in the cage as it isn't harmful to their health.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv also read that some birds died from them so that's the reason why i don't get one
they do look nice


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Is it something like this?

http://www.petsunleashed.com.au/index.cfm?Do=View.Product&ProductID=123#

Arnie has one in her cage. She loves it - it's not enclosed and she still perches - she literally just snuggles against it. I bought the yellow one for her when she left her brothers and sisters because I thought it might remind her of snuggling against them.


----------



## Ashleigh1434 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have the snuggie like the one Belinda has for my Parakeet to keep him warm and he's used it once. My tiel has the tent sort of thing and she's never shown any hormonal problem and just uses it to sleep at night.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Is it something like this?
> 
> http://www.petsunleashed.com.au/index.cfm?Do=View.Product&ProductID=123#
> 
> Arnie has one in her cage. She loves it - it's not enclosed and she still perches - she literally just snuggles against it. I bought the yellow one for her when she left her brothers and sisters because I thought it might remind her of snuggling against them.


 i want one


----------



## LINDABO (Mar 27, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Is it something like this?
> 
> http://www.petsunleashed.com.au/index.cfm?Do=View.Product&ProductID=123#
> 
> Arnie has one in her cage. She loves it - it's not enclosed and she still perches - she literally just snuggles against it. I bought the yellow one for her when she left her brothers and sisters because I thought it might remind her of snuggling against them.


Yes - that's the one. Same color. I don't know if I should put it in during the day so he gets used to it or put it in just before he goes to sleep.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Belinda said:


> Is it something like this?
> 
> http://www.petsunleashed.com.au/index.cfm?Do=View.Product&ProductID=123#
> 
> Arnie has one in her cage. She loves it - it's not enclosed and she still perches - she literally just snuggles against it. I bought the yellow one for her when she left her brothers and sisters because I thought it might remind her of snuggling against them.


That is what I was talking about. It can be really dangerous for a female once she gets older. Any of those "sleep tents" or other toys that simulate a nice cozy place to "sleep" isn't recommended for cockatiels.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

It sits flat against the side of the cage - I know the photo makes it look like a 'nook' but it's really just a triangular shape that can be folded in the middle to make a corner for the cockatiel to snuggle into (but Arnie's lays flat, prob from her leaning against it and I prefer it that way). It's really just fluffy material to keep away drafts and allow the cockatiel to feel protected. There's nowhere for them to lay eggs, there's no bottom to it, so I don't see why it would be a problem, she could do the same thing with a toy and I once found her snuggling with some broccoli... haha


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw, ok. 
I was looking at the descriptions and they said "tent" and "home" or your bird can sleep in. As long as she can't get in it, its probably no harm.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Is it something like this?
> 
> http://www.petsunleashed.com.au/index.cfm?Do=View.Product&ProductID=123#
> 
> Arnie has one in her cage. She loves it - it's not enclosed and she still perches - she literally just snuggles against it. I bought the yellow one for her when she left her brothers and sisters because I thought it might remind her of snuggling against them.


Machi has a purple one in her cage. I put it near the back of the cage at the end of her favorite perch so she can snuggle with it; she sleeps next to it at night now (unless she has a big mirror in her cage). I think it provides warmth and security. I'd be surprised if this type would bring out any nesting instinct, though I wouldn't put it past some birds to react that way. It's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'll keep an eye on her, I would definitely take it out if it made her clucky in any sort of way.  Those tents that they actually crawl INTO sound like bad news. I definitely wouldn't recommend them. Plus they look awkward!! Plus could you imagine if they fell down with your tiel inside? !!!!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i'm thinking it'd be easy enough to make one. bit of fluffy material and some thread or string? or a thin strip of leather?

eta: belinda, we're in the same city! freaaaaaky!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

There's a few Brisbanites here I've noticed, the place to be eh? Must be the tiel capital. 

I guess you could try to make something similar? But really, they're under 10 bucks most places, by the time you get material etc well... you get the hint


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

I wanted to get a "happy hut" but noticed in the store its like a huge fluffy nestbox and said straight up no.I plan on buying 2 corner snuggies(flat furry objects mentioned before)one for Savannah and tate(budgies) and one for Jynx and navida(tiels)


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> There's a few Brisbanites here I've noticed, the place to be eh? Must be the tiel capital.
> 
> I guess you could try to make something similar? But really, they're under 10 bucks most places, by the time you get material etc well... you get the hint


I was at a local "Big Lots" (midwestern American store) and found that they're selling the snuggies for $1 each; I should have grabbed them all!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

whoa! Bargain!


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Albus has one but he doesn't use it, doesn't really get the concept, I don't think.


----------

